# Death over night!!



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 55 gal im using to grow some fish out for my bigger tank, Its filtered by a rena xp4 and a fluval u3


I had 12 dats (babys like an inch or just over) 2 bronze knife fish, (3 inches each ) 1 lima catfish and 3 fire eels all are very small waiting to grow up to get into the big tank!!! I noticed the other day two of my eels (newer additions to the tank) had some white sores on them..So i started to treat with pima / melafix and a 1/4 dose of quick cure just incase!!

last night I fed, then medicated and shut the lights off for bed. This morning I wake up to 2 dead eels...1 almost dead....12 dead dats ........Knifes and lima made it......


Only thing I can think of is I over dosed the mela/pima ive never had a huge loss like this and its very tough for me , very sad day!!! 


Any other ideas??? how much would one have to overdose to kill that many fish? (could Have I done the almighty stupid and dosed twice in one day with out thinking? )......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure you can overdose with pima/melafix...
could have been the mix with the quick cure that did it


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

How much surface agitation do you have? Alot of times when medicating you need to make sure there's a lot of water movement to ensure you have sufficient oxygen. Guys will put in an extra powerhead or air stone when treating fish. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say the quick cure killed them. Just a bit too much and trouble. And dire eels and dats are sensitive. Adding pimafix to it may not have helped. Mixing meds at anytime is dangerous.
Sorry to hear.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are your water parameters also? Usually the first thing that should be checked. Should always list them on threads like this as they will usually be helpful with diagnosing the problem.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

from what ive read all morning, I have over dosed the fish with pima / mela and starved them of O2.

It says on the bottle and on numerous forums meds can be mixed and quick cure is one of the safest meds ive used on all kinds of scaeless and even snails and plants in tank.

The U3 is pointed at the top of the water to keep it aggitated. 

Ive also read on many forums lots of people have had this problem. 

ive used it several times in the past without issue,


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Lots of great suggestive causations.

Never limited but another thing item to consider may be an ammonia spike from recent additions. Mini cycling with lack of oxygenation. 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Ph was a tad high at 7.5 its usually at 7.1 otherwise nitrates nitrites and amonia levels all fine, 

Did a 75% water change 5 days ago...I only use prime/salt 



I fed last night...(mysis / blood worms) then after feeding, medicated with pima/mela ( 15 drops of quick cure ) shut the lights off at 10pm, woke up at 7 am everything dead...most with mouth open.....2 bronze knife....1 lima cat still alive.........Did a 70% water change today everything seems normal....aside from the lack of fish 

in 15 years of fishing keeping ive never had anything like this, Super sad day


----------

